# 住 / 住在



## bean bun

Hello everyone.

I asked a Chinese person 您住在哪里？
He replied 我住中国。
Shouldn't it have been 我住在中国。?


----------



## XiaoqiWei

住 is a casual way to say 住在. Sometimes you can also see this expression in ancient poem, like ''我住长江头, 君住长江尾''.


----------



## SuperXW

It is a colloquial omission. When the context is sufficient, prepositions like 在 is sometimes omitted.


----------



## bean bun

谢谢你们。


----------



## I am a Chinese boy

A very good question.

我住在中国 is the only one expression when the place that we say we are live in is BIG in terms of scope.

However, 我住这个公寓里=我住在这个公寓里。


----------



## gerardmontreal

我住中国---听起来很奇怪。


----------



## brofeelgood

一点都不怪。我同意SuperXW#3说的 - 口语将一些字省略掉听起来反而会更自然些。

Q: 你住在哪里？ ➜ 你住哪里？
A: 我住在他的家的对面。 ➜ 我住他家对面。

Q: 你住在哪个国家？ ➜ 你住哪个国家？
A: 我住在中国。 ➜ 我住中国。


----------



## Skatinginbc

覺得「住中國」和「住在中國」似乎有點兒差異。「我住中國」的「住」如同「我住高樓大廈」(cf. *我住在高樓大廈*) 的「住」, 強調生態環境 (habitat and environment, 包括社會生態, 文化生態, 等等).  譬如, 「我住中國十年, 就從沒聽過這樣的事」 強調的是在中國這個人文自然環境中生活了十年。相形之下,「我住在中國」似乎強調位於某一個地理位置。

住在一間單人房, 住在森林裡 (reside in, stay in) ==> 強調地點
住單人房, 住森林 (inhabit) ==> 強調環境。環境可大可小, 當小到一個明確的地點時 (譬如, 我住102號房), 就如同英文的 occupy (to be a resident or tenant of), 與「住在」(dwell in) 相通。


----------



## gerardmontreal

个人觉得， 在这样简短的句子里，后面跟的是国家名，最好把在字加上。

我住胡同口，我住香格里拉，我住大街上， 我住宿舍，随便说。
我住中国。这样的说法不太常见。


----------



## themadprogramer

Is it wrong of me to interpret
我住中国 as (My living place/recidency is China)
rather than 我住在中国 (I live in China)


----------



## gerardmontreal

I think 我住中国 is the unusual way to say 我住在中国.

When a Chinese asks you ''您住在哪里？''
You answer: '' 我住在土耳其 ''。
If you answer ''我住土耳其'', it sounds a little weird.


----------



## SuperXW

I am a Chinese boy said:


> 我住在中国 is the only one expression when the place that we say we are live in is BIG in terms of scope.
> However, 我住这个公寓里=我住在这个公寓里。


----------



## Messquito

I agree with Skatinginbc; as a college student, we often talk about where we live, such as 住家裡（與父母同住）、住外面（在外面租房子）、住學校（宿舍）, one hardly ever 在s the sentence.
However, I feel that in careless casual speech, people tend to drop any 在's whatever the context is.


----------

